# white stuff on betta



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I orginally thought he had white spot yesterday but now i'm not sure...

The small white things are covering individual scales and look fuzzy from what I can see... some have fallen off and left black marks where his scales use to be. small holes also appeeared in his fins but no white stuff on them... Otherwise he is acting/eating fine. he's spending most of his time working on his massive nest and zooming around the tank

Please help  I can't loose this beautiful guy so soon


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

OH CRAP! I'd treat him with some paragaurd...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll go grab some paragaurd from king eds tonight  I hope tehy have it

does it look like ich??? or something else...

i just rememberd two or three days after I got him he had one scale turn white then fell off and left a black mark. then nothing for a week until now he has quite a few of them. moslty just on one side.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it might be velvet... not sure though it seems weird that it is attacking one scale at a time.... very strange... para gaurd will kill a bunch of things that could be causeing it....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently if it's either one , the same meds for ich work for Velvet as well
Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.
Could also be a Bacterial External Infection, I am definitely no expert
You might check out UltimateBettas see if there is anything like that on there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If it's velvet.. I've always used Sera Omnipur, always cure within 2 days! =) I never had problems with that product, it always WIN!


----------

